# Vpace 24 oder Early Rider Trail 24?



## afru (30. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Mein großer braucht nächstes Jahr ein neues MTB und ich überlege ob wir bei Early Rider bleiben sollen oder mal Vpac testen sollten.
Jetzt fährt er ein Early Rider Trail 20" was von mir noch etwas überarbeitet wurde.
Das Trail gibt aktuell für 900€ das Vpace schlägt mit 1300€ nochmal was oben drauf.
Oder vielleicht doch das Rookie?

Konnte schon einer vergleichen?


----------



## LockeTirol (1. April 2019)

Das VPACE ist halt deutlich leichter und passt bereits ab 1,15. Finde ja dass das Rookie reicht, wenn man auf Federgabel verzichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afru (1. April 2019)

Ich glaube wir sollten das Vpace mal testen, ich glaube im Sauerland war da bald nen Termin


----------



## odolmann (4. November 2019)

@afru: hast du dich inzwischen entschieden? Und gibt es die Chance das T24 irgendwo zur Probe zu fahren?


----------



## afru (5. November 2019)

@odolmann Wir haben uns für das Early Rider in schwarz entschieden da wir es für etwas über 700€ bekommen haben.
Mit ein paar Veränderungen nun unter 10kg
Meine ersten Sorgen wegen der 155er Kurbel haben sich nach Testfahrten erledigt und ich bau doch nicht auf 145 um.
Wenn Ihr mal im Sauerland seit könnt Ihr gerne vorbeikommen


----------



## odolmann (5. November 2019)

Danke für das Angebot, da geht sich absehbar kein Besuch aus. Wir wollen im Januar das neue Bike verschenken, also würde ich gern jetzt bald kaufen und ggf. noch Zeit für Modifikationen haben. Was habt ihr verändert? Viel mehr als ein kurzer Vorbau und ggf. anderer Lenker sowie Reifen/Schläuche sehe ich grad nicht.

Mit welcher Innenbeinlänge und Körpergröße habt ihr gestartet?


----------



## afru (5. November 2019)

Er bekommt das Rad im Feb zum Geburtstag und durfte jetzt ein paar Testrunden fahren. Ist aktuell 123cm
Verbaut habe ich den selben Sattel nur mit Roter Aufschrift, kürzere Carbonstützte,Riser Carbonlenker + Griffe , Kurzer Vorbau, Titan Schnellspanner, Flaschenhalter , Kurbelritzel , Reifen + Schlauch wird noch gewechselt
Schaltung und Bremsen sind sehr gut, das brauchst nichts ändern


----------



## odolmann (16. Dezember 2019)

Wir haben nun auch das Early Rider als 24" Trail gekauft, war im Rahmen des Black Friday für ~ 720€ zu haben. Gibt es eigentlich einen Sammelthread wo man sich als Besitzer austauschen kann? Oder sind es einfach zu wenige hier dass sich das nicht lohnt?


----------



## afru (16. Dezember 2019)

Kannst gerne einen Sammelthread aufmachen, oder sonst hier schreiben.
Wenn ich fertig bin gibts Fotos


----------



## odolmann (11. Januar 2020)

Also dann mal paar Gedanken nachdem ich das Radl die letzte Woche zusammengebaut und ein paar Teile ersetzt habe:
Die werksseitige Vormontage war ganz OK, die Schaltung gut eingestellt und so bedurfte es nur einer geringen Nacharbeit. An den Bremsen habe ich die Backen auf die Scheiben ausgerichtet und die Griffweite angepasst (leider an der SRAM Level sehr blöd positionierte Inbusschraube innenseitig am Griff). Zugverlegung mit den kleinen Klemmen ist m.E.n. nicht auf Dauer sicher möglich, die werden bestimmt schnell wegfliegen und dann durch Kabelbinder ersetzt. Federgabel war zu straff und so habe ich den Luftdruck reduziert, kann sein ich muss da mit der Dämpferpumpe noch mal dran und wieder etwas zugeben. Momentan denke ich passt es erst mal, wir werden testen.

Um etwas Gewicht zu sparen habe ich Reifen/Schläuche demontiert, dabei zeigte sich vorn ein graues Felgenband und hinten ein schwarzes, wird noch getauscht ich hatte nur nix passendes da (sind mir zu schmal und wirken zu dünn). Auch die Schläuche sind billigster China-Mist und auch noch unterschiedliche Fabrikate (greifen die in eine Restkiste im Werk?). Nun steht das Bike auf Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.1 mit 26" XXlite Schläuchen, lt. Waage habe ich so knapp 500g gespart. Das aktuelle Gesamtgewicht liegt inkl. Reflektoren, Flaschenhalter und Beleuchtung dennoch bei 11,25kg

Nächste Woche soll der erste Ausflug damit gemacht werden....nachdem es verschenkt wurde


----------



## afru (12. Januar 2020)

Mein großer hat am 3.2. Geburtstag, solange bin ich noch etwas am basteln.
Die Reifen lass ich drauf bis Sie runtergefahren sind, danach gibts auch Rocket Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (14. Januar 2020)

Sag mal welchen Schutz verbaust du an der Kettenstrebe (Antriebsseite)? So ein Teil aus Neopren oder was zum Kleben?
Und hast du den Lenker gekürzt? Die 650mm wirkten gestern zur Proberunde eigentlich OK, aber ob das ergonomisch ist kann ich schlecht beurteilen...


----------



## afru (19. Januar 2020)

Kettenschutz nur ne klare Schutzfolie und der Lenker wurde gegen einen 620mm FSA Carbon Riser getauscht. Kürzerer Vorbeu und andere Sattelstütze damit er etwas aufrechter sitzt.
Habe heute die Kurbeln demontiert und nen leichtes Alukettenblatt montiert und irgendwie vermisse ich die Lagerschalen oder ist das normal bei dem Lagertyp?

Habe dann heute noch das 20" Belter für meinen zweiten umgebaut und nun kann ich mit dem VPAC 26" anfangen


----------



## odolmann (20. Januar 2020)

Farblose Schutzfolie habe ich am Unterrohr, am Steuersatz etc verklebt....denke an der Kettenstrebe ist mir das zu dünn. Ich bestelle einfach eine neutrale Neopren-Hülle oder nehme für den Anfang einen alten Schlauch

Thema Ergonomie: die Bremsgriffe stehen bei euch sehr steil nach vorn (nahezu waagerecht), schau dir mal die Handgelenke von deinem Kind an wenn es auf dem Rad sitzt, dürfte ziemlich eingeknickt aussehen. Bei uns sind die ca 45° nach unten ausgerichtet und damit in einer Linie zu den Armen. Habe sie auch etwa 5cm nach innen geschoben und über den Inbus die Griffweite verringert, jetzt erreicht er sie bequem mit 2 Fingern


----------



## afru (6. Februar 2020)

Wollte nochmal fragen ob das bei euren Early Rider auch so aussieht wie in dem Foto vom Lager?
Da fehlen doch die Ringe oder nicht?


----------



## odolmann (6. Februar 2020)

Habe eben mal geschaut, das ist bei uns ähnlich....sollte das wirklich anders aussehen?


----------



## Bastian_77 (18. April 2020)

afru schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Veränderungen nun unter 10kg



Wie bist du von den 11,xx Kilo auf unter 10 gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (18. April 2020)

@ehmm?? er schreibt doch weiter oben was er geändert hat:


afru schrieb:


> Verbaut habe ich ... kürzere Carbonstützte,Riser Carbonlenker + Griffe , Kurzer Vorbau, Titan Schnellspanner, Flaschenhalter , (leichtes Alu) Kurbelritzel , Reifen + Schlauch wird noch gewechselt


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. April 2020)

Aber das macht doch keine 1,1 Kilo aus? Zumindest kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen ;-)


----------



## odolmann (19. April 2020)

Ich habe mit Reifen und Schläuchen allein 500g weniger erreicht, für die restlichen Komponenten kann das schon hinkommen


----------



## odolmann (19. April 2020)

Ach und wo wir grad über Umbau reden: ich würde vorn das 28er Blatt gegen eins mit 30 oder 32 Zähnen tauschen. Er brauchte bislang an keinem Anstieg den kleinsten Gang, dafür fehlt es ihm in der Ebene an einem größeren.

Welchen Offset hat das originale Blatt damit ich die Kettenlinie mit einem neuen nicht verändere?


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. April 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Reifen und Schläuchen allein 500g weniger erreicht


Den Reifen gäbe es ja auch in 2,35, meinst du der passt da hinten noch rein ? ( 500 zu 445gr )


----------



## odolmann (21. April 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Welchen Offset hat das originale Blatt damit ich die Kettenlinie mit einem neuen nicht verändere?


Sind 6mm Offset beim verbauten 28er - ich probiere zunächst ein 30er Blatt mit 3mm und lass den Jungen beurteilen wie es sich zur 11-42 Kassette fährt. Ein 32er/6mm könnte u.U. zu knapp mit der Kettenstrebe werden, das sehe ich nächste Woche da hab ich alles zusammen hier. Zudem müsste man dann vielleicht auch die Kette kürzen.



ehmm?? schrieb:


> Den Reifen gäbe es ja auch in 2,35, meinst du der passt da hinten noch rein ? ( 500 zu 445gr )


Habe heute gemessen: sind jeweils 7-8mm von der Außenseite der Stollen bis zur Strebe, da dürfte der RR in 2.35 auch knapp reinpassen.


----------

